# TT Forum wins gold for communications 2015



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats to all involved


----------



## demonvt88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Bravo super


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's an achievement of all TT Forum members as you make this forum what it is so,

Thanks to all TTF members; you're a greaTT bunch  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

No Surprise!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> It's an achievement of all TT Forum members as you make this forum what it is so,
> 
> Thanks to all TTF members; you're a greaTT bunch  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You are more than welcome


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Excellent news and very well done


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Who else was in the running?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Audi Sport net, Club Audi, A1 forum and no doubt TTOC but I can't recall who came second this year. I could find out for you if you're interested?


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Audi Sport net, Club Audi, A1 forum and no doubt TTOC but I can't recall who came second this year. I could find out for you if you're interested?


Cheers - just wondered who else was in the running


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done boys.....it takes a lot of work to run a site. Excellent news.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done guys, well deserved. It was an awesome night 

J
xx


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice award!!!

-Marie, Community Support


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTFAdmin said:


> Nice award!!!
> 
> -Marie, Community Support


Nice to see the site owners knew about it. :? :lol:


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Ihave said it before and have no issues about repeating myself...This is probably the best forum ever !

As a woman and a novice it can be quite daunting to log onto somewhere like this and ask, what is probably most of the time a stupid question to the members.

However, this forum always responds, with knowledge and advice, never once have i been ignored or responded to in a disparaging way, there is always someone online who has had the same problem or is happy to share knowledge and even tools !

Keep it up TT forum you are the best !!


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

Congratulations from a new member - looks as if I have joined 
a first class forum. Finding my away around this forum and I 
can see from a glance it is first class, especially with this award. 8) 
Long may it continue.

miTTzee :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

miTTzee said:


> Long may it continue.


Lets hope it does and welcome to the Forum


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice award!!!
> ...


WTF? :?


----------



## lord_of_the_rings (Jan 30, 2014)

Good stuff, well done


----------

